# Paying for audax without cheque book.



## fossala (22 Mar 2013)

I'm looking at getting into audax and thought I would start with a nice easy 100km one as I have cycled more than this quite a few times. Found one near me so thought I would sign up as it is on a day off.

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-135/

Downloaded the form, then realised I need a cheque book. I can order one but it won't be in time for the event (well, 2 weeks before plus postage time). How would I go about contacting them to say that I want to turn up on the day?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2013)

It says you can pay on the day. (£5.00)


----------



## fossala (22 Mar 2013)

But I don't know where it starts. I know Falmouth but it's quite a big place.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2013)

Indeed.
Lack of information there.


----------



## fossala (22 Mar 2013)

I have sent audaxuk an email asking if they have any information on the organiser so I can contact him. If they don't I have found out what club he cycles with from searching his name, I'll email them next.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Mar 2013)

The organiser's name and postal address is on that page or if you adverse to using snail mail, I dare say you can contact him via the Falmouth Wheelers site.


----------



## fossala (22 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


> The organiser's name and postal address is on that page or if you adverse to using snail mail, I dare say you can contact him via the Falmouth Wheelers site.


Thanks, emailed him through that and through audaxUK hoping they would have an email address for him.


----------



## Banjo (22 Mar 2013)

A lot of audax rides can be entered by paypal these days. Some organizers prefer not to.If you arent a member of audax you can still ride but will be charged £2 to be added to the insurance for the duration of the event.
Hope you enjoy the ride audax is about enjoying the ride and doing the distance.Times arent published only a list of finishers in alphabetic order.


----------



## fossala (22 Mar 2013)

Banjo said:


> A lot of audax rides can be entered by paypal these days. Some organizers prefer not to.If you arent a member of audax you can still ride but will be charged £2 to be added to the insurance for the duration of the event.
> Hope you enjoy the ride audax is about enjoying the ride and doing the distance.Times arent published only a list of finishers in alphabetic order.


I will join after I do 1 or 2. I'm not bothered about speed, just having fun. Nothing like spending hours in the saddle watching the world go by.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2013)

Banjo said:


> A lot of audax rides can be entered by paypal these days. Some organizers prefer not to.*If you arent a member of audax you can still ride but will be charged £2 to be added to the insurance for the duration of the event.*
> Hope you enjoy the ride audax is about enjoying the ride and doing the distance.Times arent published only a list of finishers in alphabetic order.


 

Unless you are CTC.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Mar 2013)

fossala said:


> I'm looking at getting into audax and thought I would start with a nice easy 100km one as I have cycled more than this quite a few times. Found one near me so thought I would sign up as it is on a day off.
> 
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-135/
> 
> Downloaded the form, then realised I need a cheque book. I can order one but it won't be in time for the event (well, 2 weeks before plus postage time). How would I go about contacting them to say that I want to turn up on the day?


 
I have sent you a message, have a look and see if it helps


----------



## P.H (22 Mar 2013)

You could just get a Postal Order from the post office, it'll cost you an extra quid at most and the organiser can treat it as a cheque and bank it with the others.


----------



## fossala (22 Mar 2013)

P.H said:


> You could just get a Postal Order from the post office, it'll cost you an extra quid at most and the organiser can treat it as a cheque and bank it with the others.


Good thinking, I'll do that if I still have time (should do).


----------



## fossala (22 Mar 2013)

He has just responded to my email to Falmoth wheelers. Everything is now sorted. He will send me the information and I can pay on the day.


----------



## PpPete (25 Mar 2013)

In general audax organisers are some of the most accomodating folks you'll find.
One well known organiser in the South-East, who specifically does NOT allow "entries on the line", has accepted payment from me on the day when I forgot to include a cheque in the envelope. 
He also comments to me, by snail mail, on some of the opinions expressed in posts on this and another forum.


----------



## alans (30 Dec 2013)

I have just renewed my membership using the on-line facility in the Members area of the AUK website.
Paypal was very easy to transact with.

Those of you who know how much of an IT philistine I am might be impressed* to the point of being shocked.
I am

*in order to avoid geriatriccockup I was observed by my IT Manager (a.k.a. marj) during this olddogs&newtricks proceedure


----------



## iandg (6 Jan 2014)

P.H said:


> You could just get a Postal Order from the post office, it'll cost you an extra quid at most and the organiser can treat it as a cheque and bank it with the others.



Postal Orders - That takes me back to schoolboy racing in the 70's


----------

